# werbemittel im internet ?



## eViLaSh (5. Juli 2002)

wie kann man im internet am effektivsten seine homepage pushen ?

zB suchmaschinen etc.

was habt ihr da für erfahrungen gemacht und was sind die besten mittel um geld in internetwerbung zu stecken ?

das heisst im klartext, wie mach ich meine seite bekannt ?


----------



## reto (5. Juli 2002)

Kommt natürlich ein bischen auf das Thema deiner Seite an.

Am besten machst du an den Orten, wo sich dein potentielles Zielpublikum aufhält Werbung für dich, am besten auf eine nicht aufzudringliche Weise, z.B im Forum oder Gästebuch einer themenspezifischen Seite. Wirksam und erst noch kostenlos 

Wenn du Geld ausgeben möchtest resp. kannst, würde ich die Werbung bei Google "kaufen". Da kannst du auch genau bestimmen, bei welchen Suchbegriffen deine Werbung kommen soll und wieviel du maximal bezahlen möchtest.

Werbebanner bringen meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich viel, resp. Das Kosten/Ertragsverhältnis ist einfach schlecht, von ein paar Ausnahmen abgesehen. Da lohnt sich die Arbeit mit Partnersites doch wesentlich mehr.

Suchmaschinentuning ist wieder ein Thema für sich... aber wichtig. Ich hab für einen Bekannten seine Seite so "getunt" das sie von Seite 10 auf Seite 1 vorrückte, und die Besucherzahl stieg dann auch. Hier kannst du auch Geld investieren wenn du willst, es gibt ja mittlerweile schon fast mehr Unternehmer die das anbieten als Webdesigner/hoster


----------



## eViLaSh (5. Juli 2002)

es geht eigentlich um unsere firmenseite

http://www.telenetpool.de 

das mit dem suchmaschinen tuning ist immer sone sache, da hab ich mich auch schon damit befasst... uneffizient...

das mit google hab ich auch schonmal ins auge gefasst.

kannst du mir vielleicht mal beschreiben wie du das bei deiner bekannten gemacht hast ?!


----------



## reto (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von eViLaSh _
> kannst du mir vielleicht mal beschreiben wie du das bei deiner bekannten gemacht hast ?!



Was zahlst du? ;-)

Nun, der Depp (muss wirklich einer gewesen sein ) der die Seite erstellt hat, hat die Seite wirklich schlecht vorbereitet, keine Metatags, keine Suchbegriffe innerhalb des Body, kein aussagekräftiger Titel usw. Da war's nicht schwer die Seite zu optimieren


----------



## eViLaSh (5. Juli 2002)

naja, also DAS schaff ich ja selber grad so  

aber das bringt eben nicht immer was...ich hab schon tausend sachen über suchmaschinenoptimierung usw. gelesen... aber die dinger haben eben ihren eigenen kopf :>

was is das eigentlich mit diesen angeboten von lycos oder fireball, wo man sich für ein paar € automatisch in suchmaschinen eintragen lassen kann, das is doch genau das selbe wie zB helloengines oder nicht ?


----------

